# Iphone 4s



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Merry Xmas and happy new year to all...
Just received a very nice gift from my husband.. An iPhone 4s...  and I'm quite disappointed that FaceTime is not allowed here and if I used it outside the country which allows FaceTime, I cannot still use it as it was bought here in UAE .. 

Does anyone knows how to get FaceTime without jail breaking the phone? 

And like to know what other functionalities not available in iPhone 4s released in uae.. 

Thanks


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

You don't need to jail break your iphone. If you go your contact list and dial one from the list you will be asked if you want to send a massage, or dial the number or start a face time conversation.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Haz53 said:


> You don't need to jail break your iphone. If you go your contact list and dial one from the list you will be asked if you want to send a massage, or dial the number or start a face time conversation.


It didnt work.. I call my friend who is using FaceTime but there is no option for me to choose.. Just send message and call  do you have idea why I don't see the FaceTime as u explain? Thanks


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

How much are Iphone4's in Dubai these days? Im in Egypt right now, can get them for about 4100 Egyptian Pounds.... what are they in Dubai?


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> How much are Iphone4's in Dubai these days? Im in Egypt right now, can get them for about 4100 Egyptian Pounds.... what are they in Dubai?


It is from 2500 to 2800 for 16 gb.. See apple UAE online store... Plus etisalat and du has some promotion which u can have iPhone 4s for lower price with a year contract... See their websites..


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hassli said:


> It is from 2500 to 2800 for 16 gb.. See apple UAE online store... Plus etisalat and du has some promotion which u can have iPhone 4s for lower price with a year contract... See their websites..


Thanks for that  Ill check out their website, but since I am not resident (yet) in Dubai, I don't think I can take out any contract


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

16 GB is 2749 Dhs at carrefour. See here:
Carrefour :: IC4UAE : APPLE PDA IPHONE 4S 16GB BLACK (PREPAID)


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Haz53 said:


> 16 GB is 2749 Dhs at carrefour. See here:
> Carrefour :: IC4UAE : APPLE PDA IPHONE 4S 16GB BLACK (PREPAID)


Considering there are some issues in using certain apps, such as FaceTime from handsets purchased in Dubai, I might just buy it here or back in the UK. My Iphone 4 32g got stolen here in Egypt....I got an insurance payout, so am looking for the best deal


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Considering there are some issues in using certain apps, such as FaceTime from handsets purchased in Dubai, I might just buy it here or back in the UK. My Iphone 4 32g got stolen here in Egypt....I got an insurance payout, so am looking for the best deal


I wish there is a way that FaceTime can be download in my iPhone ...


----------

